# sachs torpedo hubs last for 50 years



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

Now I´m not sure about them being the torpedo hubs but I am sure they are sachs.

I just wonder how the **** can these old tech old material hubs last for so long, never ever needing any type of service, i have personally owned at least 10 bikes that was equipped with sachs hubs and they just go on and on and on and on, how so???

And the crap we buy today we´re lucky if it lasts 2 years, 50/2=25 times the durability, how can this be??

Disappointed to say the least, I once had a nexus hub and before one month it was no good, still worked though but not really up to my standards if you know what I mean.

Did they just make better **** 50 years ago?? And just to clarify thse bikes sporting these hubs sure heavy, but bomb ****ing proof, I guess someone forgot their history books in their ass for the last 30 or so years.

Disgusted with todays quality just to let you know. Aluminum. Aluminum?? Not even back then did they think this was a good idea, and things have, sorry to say not changed.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

not that I don't agree with you about low quality these days, unless you fork out heaps of $$$, but in general, low tech, and heavy will go on for ever. Getting things light is the first step to things wearing out and breaking. Getting complicated makes it worse. Sometimes I am amazed things last as long as they do, like indexed shifters. I still have my friction shifters of 25+ years, but never would use them again.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, you never see any bad, cheap 50 year-old stuff. 

Anyway, if this story

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/3865.html

is true, American owners SRAM seem to be ending 106 years of Sachs hub production in Schweinfurt. I wonder who SRAM's new Taiwanese "strategic supplier" is?

JD


----------

